
The DNC’s lawyers subpoena WikiLeaks with a tweet - sahin-boydas
https://techcrunch.com/2018/08/12/the-dncs-lawyers-subpoena-wikileaks-with-a-tweet/
======
peter_d_sherman
I can sense a whole batch of future lawsuits and court cases solely based on
the legality or illegality of delivering subpoenas in this manner... I'm not a
betting man, but I'll bet that in time a case surrounding this issue will
reach the Supreme Court... That might give us some insight as to the
legality/illegality of the method. And, even though that might be decided,
there will still be the question of the Lawfulness/Unlawfulness of this manner
given a specific set of Circumstances...

